# 2006 27rsds On The Way!



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Just ordered an '06 27rsds at the Pomona, CA RV show. Any tips for a first time owner regarding how to get thru the next two weeks. Brochures already soogy with drool, and am getting carpul tunnel from reading all of the past posts.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!!! action 

Good luck with the new machine, waiting is always hard to do, sit back, relax and dream of the first camping trip.

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *HANDY ANDY, WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!* action action action

You picked a great Outback, and I'm sure you are going to love it! sunny

Over the next couple of weeks, I would gather as much info on your new baby as you can. This forum is a wonderful resource. Be sure to look in the FAQ's section for the white papers on doing your PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection). This will be about the most important 3-4 hours you will spend with your Outback. Make sure you are prepared!









Feel free to ask as many questions as you want. Nothing is considered stupid around here, and we all love to help.

Beyond that, I can only recommend trying to get some sleep at night!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there - I, too, am waiting for the arrival of my new (and 1st) TT. How to get thru the next few weeks? You've come to the right place!!! If reading all the posts doesn't give you LOTS to keep the brain cells busy (PDI to plan for, mods to prep for














), then just ask a question or 2. These guys will keep your head swimming - you'll become addicted - your children's faces will become less familiary and - before you know it - the TT will be at your doorstep. If all that is up here doesn't distract you just a bit then - start over - you couldn't possibly have read everything!!









My TT arrived at the dealer yesterday. PDI scheduled for next Tuesday....and the 1st killing frost is expected tonight!!!







That being said - my Hensley Hitch should arrive this week and the Prodigy Brake Controller early next week...so I get to start the mods right away (yep - spent the last couple weeks right here learning all about all of it).

Welcome to the play house Handy Andy -action - now get busy distracting yourself!


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the welcomes. I've printed out the PDI and have it ready for my p/u date of Oct. 29. As far as hooking up me TT goes, will the dealer installed sway bars suffice, or do I need the Henley? Have already decided to go with a Prodigy brake controller. My TV is a '05 F150 supercrew 5.4L, 3.73, 9000# tow rating and class IV tow pkg. Any feed back is really appreciated, from what I've read so far, you guys really know your stuff.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

HandyAndy said:


> Just ordered an '06 27rsds at the Pomona, CA RV show. Any tips for a first time owner regarding how to get thru the next two weeks. Brochures already soogy with drool, and am getting carpul tunnel from reading all of the past posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and DW are going to pick up our 26RKS this Friday. I know how you feel. It has been a long week for us. We bought ours in Panama City Beach, FL and our first outing will be this weekend at the beach. Concrads on your new Outback, I know you will love it, and stay with this Outbackers.com site because it helped sold me on the Outback. There is a lot of knowledge from longtime Outbackers here that will more than gladly help all the newbies like me and you out. Again welcome to the club.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the the new Outback and welcome to the site. Another 27RSDS joins the ranks. What is the dealer installing for the sway bars. I am pulling my 27RSDS with a Suburban with 5.3L and 3.73 ratio using a Reese Dual Cam set up and have been very happy with it so far. I wouldn't accept a friction bar for sway control with a trailer that is going to be the better part of 30 feet going down the highway. Make sure you ask what he is planning on using and get what you need, not what he wants to sell.

Also make sure that you post your vote on the "Which model do you have" poll.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HandyAndy,

The Hensley is a great setup, and a lot of people around here swear by them. They are also mega expensive ($3,000)!









I would take a hard look at both the Equal-i-zer and Reese Dual-Cam hitches. They seem to be the most popular overall, and those of us that use them seem very happy with them. I use the Equal-i-zer, and have never experienced any sway.









Also, they will both run you about 1/8th to 1/6th the price, or less, of the Hensley.

In any case, the dealer will probably try to give you whatever is cheapest for him. And that won't be any of the three I have discussed here.

While on the subject of dealers and W/D hitch setups, you can assume that whatever you get, the dealer will not set it up right!







Plan on spending some time on your own tweaking the settings. It's not a bad idea to know how to work with your hitch anyway.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Handy Andy (and Wolfwood and Crawfish),

Congrats on your recent purchases!!!!! You'll love your new Outbacks and Outbackers.com.









Enjoy both.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

HandyAndy said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. I've printed out the PDI and have it ready for my p/u date of Oct. 29. As far as hooking up me TT goes, will the dealer installed sway bars suffice, or do I need the Henley? Have already decided to go with a Prodigy brake controller. My TV is a '05 F150 supercrew 5.4L, 3.73, 9000# tow rating and class IV tow pkg. Any feed back is really appreciated, from what I've read so far, you guys really know your stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome...we also have the 27RSDS.
We pull it with our "04 Expedition. same rear end. We will be upgrading to an Equal-i-zerÂ® set-up.
(if money was not and issue we would have a Hensley, but it is...so....)
Right now we have W/D bars with a friction sway bar. Honestly...this is not good enough with such a big camper. 
Trust me, I towed at like 45mph. because of wind. and I know I would not have had a problem with a better setup.

Good luck with your new 27...you will love it!
MaeJae


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmm. How to get through the next two weeks. Hmmm.









I have no advice - just sympathy. I just picked up my '06 28 RSDS a week-and-a-half ago and I'm still not sleeping - I slept like a baby in it on our first camping trip - maybe I should sleep in it tonight.







I was fortunate, in that my dealer already had a few Outbacks on order when I ordered mine and it came in about four days after I put a deposit on it. I was just testing the waters when I visited the dealer, and they had a 27 RSDS on the lot that my youngest son and I fell in love with. He didn't want to leave it.

I went home and spoke to DW and then started looking at the Keystone website when I saw the 28 RSDS floor plan. My 15 year-old is 6'4" so the 7' bunk was what sold me on that model. The whole family LOVES it. Took our first camping trip right out of the dealer's lot - swapped my gear from my trade-in into the new TT and took off. Rained all weekend and we didn't feel cooped up in the least.

You're gonna love it! And you're gonna love this site. Lotsa great people and great information. Welcome aboard.









Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome HandyAndy to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27rsds.

Don action


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new 27RSDS and welcome to Outbackers. We have this model and we love it, so much room on the interior. I pull mine w/ a 2000 Excursion V10, 4.10re. I've towed it with a standard Curt WD hitch and Curt Sway control. So far, I've had no problems (except w/ mpg) and can pull comfortably at 60-65 mph. But the Excursion is a beast and w/ the supercrew, an upgraded hitch setup would definitely be in order. I eventually will put dual sway controls on my setup but for now with the shorter trips we will be taking thru the winter, my current setup will suffice. Now if I could get the dealer to fix the darn leaking cargo doors in front, it would great. I would watch out for that.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on your new purchase. We have really enjoyed our outback over the last three seasons and I'm sure you will too.

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

HandyAndy action

congrats on the new 27rsds









& welcome to the site

darrel


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Handy Andy and all that have just purchased or are anxiously awaiting their purchase! Andy, I have the 2006 25RSS with the exact same truck you have, and for the 1 trip I have been on with it, it has done great! Mine is the 4x4 version, don't remember if you said yours was or not. Anyway, we are going on our 2nd trip this weekend, about a 2 hour drive on the Interstate, so I will let you know how it goes!

Again, congrats all!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Howdy, HandyAndy, and welcome! So glad to have you join us!! Post often and enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Outback!

I have the 28RSS, which is basically the same trailer expect my couch slides out vs. your dinette sliding out.

You're going to LOVE it!!!


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you all for your warm welcomes. I look forward to posting more questions. The feedback from y'all is great. The clock is ticking down, another week and we should be camping on the beach. sunny


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome to Outbackers.com. We have the 2005 27RSDS and love it too. 
Mods:
Kitchen flip door into silverware drawer
Vented microwave oven
Memory foam mattress pad 
2 max air vents
Bigger alloy wheels and tires








Quickie-Flush

Check your lug nut so they are not too tight or loose!
Take refreshment pop (soda) and goodies for doing your inspection








Have cool ones ready for you when you park in the driveway and everyone drops by to see your new toy. sunny

Have fun camping









Jan


----------

